# what was the last year of the straight axle?



## jo2fst4u

F250 and F350

what were the last ones with straight axles

I'm looking to grab one real soon looking for power stroke (i think)


----------



## Philbilly2

what? when did ford get rid of the stright axle on 3/4 and 1 tons. My boss has a 09 with a solid axle. Are you thinking of 1/2 tons?


----------



## jo2fst4u

I just found this

FORD FRONT AXLES
1977-PREVIOUS F350, F250 snowfighter: low pinion dana 60, very weak.....

1978-1979 F350, F250 snowfighter: high pinion dana 60, kingpins, 35 spline outters, 30 spline inners, internally splined lockout hubs

1980-1985 F350/F250: high pinion TTB dana 50

1986-1991 F350: solid high pinion dana 60, king pins, 35 spline outers, 30 spline inners, internally splined lockout hubs, different spring spacing that 78/79 axle

1986-1989 F250: TTB dana 44HD/ TTB dana 50, both high pinion

1991-1997 F350: solid dana 50/solid dana 60, 50 hase smaller ring gear and axle shafts than 60

1990-1997 F250: TTB dana 50, high pinion

1999-2008 F250: solid dana 60, solid dana 50, both high pinion, metric pattern

1999-2008 F350: solid dana 60, high pinion, metric pattern

Read more: http://www.dieselbombers.com/ford-t...orum/6858-ford-front-axles.html#ixzz147zR4XpR


----------



## sno commander

id say a 97 f-350 because its got the dana 60 and you can service the wheel bearings vs changing out the hub assembly.


----------



## grec-o-face

All of the Super Duty's have straight axles (from 99- current). Are you thinking about the spring change that happened in 05?
99-04 have front leaf
05 - current have coils


----------



## 02powerstroke

grec-o-face;1103412 said:


> All of the Super Duty's have straight axles (from 99- current). Are you thinking about the spring change that happened in 05?
> 99-04 have front leaf
> 05 - current have coils


No He's prob talking about the twin I beam bull$hit they tryed that was only on 150s and 250s the 350s always kept a solid axle unless they were 2wd


----------



## dfd9

The \'11\'s have straight axles.


----------



## Tony350

I agree with 02 powerstroke. Didn't they do that till mid 90's on the 3/4 tons? I am not real sure for that.


----------



## Toolin Customs

so there were only a few 3/4 ton f250s in the 90's that had the ttb. For instance my 97 f250 heavy duty powerstroke( as the badges say) came with the ttb, which was also one of the first things to go, it now sits as it should with a dana 60 up front. however my 90 f250 gasser 4 wheel drive, has a ttb, thats just a driver, not for plowing. so it will stay that way. as for now, all of the ford 4 wheel drives use straight axles. diesel or not.


----------



## 91AK250

my 91 f250 TTB with beefed up front springs does great, but man my mine did wonder when i thought about the direct swap streight axle.


----------



## tjctransport

F-250 4 wheel drives had twin traction beam front axles in them from 1980 until 1999.
F-350 4 wheel drives have had a solid front axle from mid year 1986 to present.


----------



## accu-cut lawn

jo2fst4u;1103278 said:


> F250 and F350
> 
> what were the last ones with straight axles
> 
> I'm looking to grab one real soon looking for power stroke (i think)


I'm new to plowsite but have a lot of rep on lawnsite! I have a southern Rust free 01 powerstoke 7.3 quadcab 4x4 auto f250 for sale. It has a solid front axle(factory dana 60). The truck is 100 percent tight. My lawnsite-plowsite price is 12k. A bit more if I replace the tires.

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2047823342.html


----------



## tuna

02powerstroke;1103588 said:


> No He's prob talking about the twin I beam bull$hit they tryed that was only on 150s and 250s the 350s always kept a solid axle unless they were 2wd


80-85.5 F350 4x4 were TTB


----------



## tjctransport

accu-cut lawn;1109164 said:


> I have a southern Rust free 01 powerstoke 7.3 quadcab 4x4 auto f250 for sale. It has a solid front axle(factory dana 60).


actually, the 01 F250 has a Dana 50 solid axle in it. they did not start using the Dana 60 in the front of the 250's till mid year 02


----------



## accu-cut lawn

Ha. You're correct. Oops.


----------



## MickiRig1

Are we talking about a straight reverse cut axle? Like a 60? I thought all F-350's had them?


----------



## Jguck25

I have a question about this, since many of you seem to know a lot about this. I have a 1999 F350 that had the dana 50 in it. I am replacing it within the next few days with a Dana 60. (It can be done and the two axles are identical for mounting to the truck). I am doing this because the dana 50 needed ring gears and a few other things and I found this axle and it is just much much easier.

But my question is whether or not the Dana 50 and Dana 60 have the same Rotors, hubs wheel bearing assemblies?? I am thinking that they do just becuase my dad has a 2002 F250 with the dana 50, but halfway through the year they switched to a Dana 60, but yet whenever he calls an autoparts store and needs any of those parts, the store never needs to know which axle is in it.. So i am thinking that the parts are all the same?

Not sure if it is true but I have heard that the Dana 50 and dana 60 are identicle on the outside but only bigger on the inside.

Any ideas?


----------



## tjctransport

the difference on the brake parts is that the SRW trucks have 13 inch rotors, and the DRW trucks have 13.5 inch rotors. 
but the parts books don't show this breakdown, they only show the two sizes. so you have to measure the rotors to get the proper parts. 

then to screw things up even more, starting in 05, the rotor sizes jumped to 14 and 14.5


----------



## geer hed

With out going back through a huge pile of books and paper work, I cant quote the exact years on the changes. I believe it was the early 80s when the 150s went to the TIB suspensions. In the mid to late 80s they started making the 250s with iether/or, You could get it with a solid or twin beam. One thing most people don't realize is though, the F250 with the twin I beam had the same axle housing as the F-150. It just had heavier duty components, such as stronger axle shafts and the works. The heavier duty F250s staid with the solid axle. As far as the F-350s I've never seen a one ton in a four wheel drive that didn't have a solid front axle.


----------



## tjctransport

geer hed;1129357 said:


> With out going back through a huge pile of books and paper work, I cant quote the exact years on the changes. I believe it was the early 80s when the 150s went to the TIB suspensions. In the mid to late 80s they started making the 250s with iether/or, You could get it with a solid or twin beam. One thing most people don't realize is though, the F250 with the twin I beam had the same axle housing as the F-150. It just had heavier duty components, such as stronger axle shafts and the works. The heavier duty F250s staid with the solid axle. As far as the F-350s I've never seen a one ton in a four wheel drive that didn't have a solid front axle.


see post #11
no F-250 made between 1980 and 1999 had a strait axle from the factory. 
some came with the D-44 ifs and some with the D-50 ifs. but none were made with a D-60 monobeam. all F-350's made between 1980 and 1985came with the ifs. no monobeam front axle was offered from the factory in these trucks.


----------



## DCSpecial

Jguck25;1128395 said:


> I have a question about this, since many of you seem to know a lot about this. I have a 1999 F350 that had the dana 50 in it. I am replacing it within the next few days with a Dana 60. (It can be done and the two axles are identical for mounting to the truck). I am doing this because the dana 50 needed ring gears and a few other things and I found this axle and it is just much much easier.
> 
> But my question is whether or not the Dana 50 and Dana 60 have the same Rotors, hubs wheel bearing assemblies?? I am thinking that they do just becuase my dad has a 2002 F250 with the dana 50, but halfway through the year they switched to a Dana 60, but yet whenever he calls an autoparts store and needs any of those parts, the store never needs to know which axle is in it.. So i am thinking that the parts are all the same?
> 
> Not sure if it is true but I have heard that the Dana 50 and dana 60 are identicle on the outside but only bigger on the inside.
> 
> Any ideas?


Only differences on a D50 in a SRW SD from 99-02 and a D60 on a SRW SD from mid 02-04 was from the inner axle shafts inward. Inner shafts, carrier, ring and pinion, etc.. From the Knuckles outward was the same.


----------



## Foxfire

Sorry, I have a 2001 superduty with the dana 60, front and rear, has the stickers on them , front and rear


----------



## tjctransport

sorry, but no you don't.
unless the dana 60 was put in the rear after it left the factory.


----------



## DCSpecial

A SRW 01 with a D60? First one I would have seen or heard of for that matter.

Rear is a Ford (aka Sterling aka Visteon) 10.5" rear.


----------



## Pinky Demon

Foxfire;1135589 said:


> Sorry, I have a 2001 superduty with the dana 60, front and rear, has the stickers on them , front and rear


No, you don't. Not from the factory at least.


----------



## Foxfire

Tell you what, I have 1000.00 that I do, just let me know where and when, I will prove it, just make sure you bring my money...


----------



## tjctransport

we did not say you don't have a dana 60 rear rear in youer truck.
we said you do not have a factory installed dana 60 rear in your truck. 

i have an allison 5 speed in my 02.
but it is not a factory installed trans, the landscaper i bought the truck from had it put in.


----------



## DCSpecial

Although, a D60 rear axle would be a downgrade in size over the 10.5" that comes from the factory.....


----------



## Foxfire

No, My truck is all factory, that is the facts....Remember I said I can and will prove this....


----------



## tjctransport

whatever. 
we are just stating the fact that ford stopped using the dana 60 rear rear many many years ago. if you have one in your rig, more power to you. 

or actually less power to you, because the dana 60 is a smaller differential than the stock 02 sterling 10.5 inch differential.


----------



## linckeil

ford went to the sterling 10.25" rear in the SRW 250/350s in 1986. prior to that they used dana 60 rears. 1999 and up the rear is a sterling 10.50" from the factory. 

foxfire - unless it was a special order that someone paid a ton of money to ford to install, your truck did not leave any ford factory in 2001 with a dana 60 rear - and even then i doubt ford would do it unless it trippeled the price of the truck. and as mentioned, the 60 is weaker than the 10.25" or the 10.5". post a pic of your rear axle.


----------



## Dustball

Foxfire;1168488 said:


> No, My truck is all factory, that is the facts....Remember I said I can and will prove this....


The Dana BOM number stamped on the axles will be required proof.


----------



## weareweird69

a dana 60 rear also is the wrong bolt pattern for the rear axle, AND is not a full floating axle IIRC.


----------



## Ggg6

WOW I do not think I have seen a thread with more BAD information on Ford trucks since FTE.


----------



## weareweird69

Ggg6;1171521 said:


> WOW I do not think I have seen a thread with more BAD information on Ford trucks since FTE.


LOL I never read the thread.

I can only imagine. If im included in that, I meant the 60 rear is an 8x6.5, not an 8x170mm


----------



## Dr Who

Toolin Customs;1105048 said:


> so there were only a few 3/4 ton f250s in the 90's that had the ttb. For instance my 97 f250 heavy duty powerstroke( as the badges say) came with the ttb, which was also one of the first things to go, it now sits as it should with a dana 60 up front. however my 90 f250 gasser 4 wheel drive, has a ttb, thats just a driver, not for plowing. so it will stay that way. as for now, all of the ford 4 wheel drives use straight axles. diesel or not.


I have a 97HD and do not have any problems with the 50 plowing (knock on wood), but then again I have a lighter motor, mine is a 351 gas.


----------



## sweetk30

jo2fst4u;1103373 said:


> I just found this
> 
> FORD FRONT AXLES
> 1977-PREVIOUS F350, F250 snowfighter: low pinion dana 60, very weak.....
> 
> 1978-1979 F350, F250 snowfighter: high pinion dana 60, kingpins, 30 spline outters, 35 spline inners, internally splined lockout hubs
> 
> 1980-1985 F350/F250: high pinion TTB dana 50
> 
> 1986-1991 F350: solid high pinion dana 60, king pins, 30 spline outers, 35 spline inners, internally splined lockout hubs, different spring spacing that 78/79 axle
> 
> 1986-1989 F250: TTB dana 44HD/ TTB dana 50, both high pinion
> 
> 1991-1997 F350: solid dana 50/solid dana 60, 50 hase smaller ring gear and axle shafts than 60
> 
> 1990-1997 F250: TTB dana 50, high pinion
> 
> 1999-2008 F250: solid dana 60, solid dana 50, both high pinion, metric pattern
> 
> 1999-2008 F350: solid dana 60, high pinion, metric pattern
> 
> Read more: http://www.dieselbombers.com/ford-t...orum/6858-ford-front-axles.html#ixzz147zR4XpR


sorry for the big quote here. but the axle spline count and locations were wrong. i corrected them in red. hope this helps someone later.


----------



## tjctransport

that is wrong. the 87 to 97 F-250 came with both Dana 44 and Dana 50 ttb front axles. 
i have seen instances of both axles on all model years.


----------



## Joe D

Foxfire;1168488 said:


> No, My truck is all factory, that is the facts....Remember I said I can and will prove this....


Prove it. The last ford to have a 60 rear was 79.


----------



## 01lariat

Looking over that chart once, I have noticed something. A long time ago I was looking to buy an 86 F-350. It had TTB yet. There must be a split in production dates where the solid 60 replaced it. Wouldn't surprise me any. Ford loves to change things up some mid year once, twice or more. The 77 model year is a good one for that. I had a 79 supercab. It was all over the place buying parts for that. U-joints were mixed and match from what the book said and what it had. Completely original truck, the F150 was more a F250 driveshaft wise. Some people hate that, I like it, makes it more challenging. Speaking of U-joints I replaced the rear one on my 01 F250. I bought it for an F250 and it was way small. I had to get one listed for F350 in Napas books. Fords, gotta love them...


----------



## Ggg6

01lariat I have a 90 F350 4x4 it has TTB D50 and a rear D60, so you remember correctly they did make 1 tons with the TTB. Joe D Ford went way past 79 for a rear D60, the Sterling wasn't introduced till 86 and even then some E chassis still used the D60 till 2000 IIRC.
That chart from jo2fst4u has so many errors it is useless, even after sweetk30 made some corrections there are still errors. I think it should be removed just to keep from misinforming people.


----------



## bucky6981

This is way too much fun! I have been reading over all this and just laughing a little....
I only have a couple things to add, as far as what truck came with what anything can happen, people change axles, gears, CABS, ect all the time! And second anytime you buy parts from an AFTERMARKET source that's what your getting, aftermarket! Who knows who wrote the book for them but I'm sure it wasn't Ford. Just my two cents....


----------



## Joe D

Ggg6;1177722 said:


> 01lariat I have a 90 F350 4x4 it has TTB D50 and a rear D60, so you remember correctly they did make 1 tons with the TTB. Joe D Ford went way past 79 for a rear D60, the Sterling wasn't introduced till 86 and even then some E chassis still used the D60 till 2000 IIRC.
> That chart from jo2fst4u has so many errors it is useless, even after sweetk30 made some corrections there are still errors. I think it should be removed just to keep from misinforming people.


Your right about the E vans they used the 60 a long time after the trucks stopped using them.
The rear 60 stopped in 85 in the F 250's. I just found an article showing where they were used by all the manufacturers.


----------



## 01lariat

I thought by 87 all F350s had solid axle fronts. Never seen a factory 90 with ttb. It was in 86 they made the move, I'm pretty positive on that, but who's to say? A lot of these trucks are built and modified, some look factory as all get out, but are not. When it comes to 4x4 F350s of the 80's and early 90's there is so few of them around, it isn't like any one person I know has a exact recollection to how they were set up, options they might have had, and when. Personally my dream truck is a 91 xlt lariat reg cab F350 4x4 srw 460 powered and jacked up with 35s,. I'm sure the base truck exists, but the 91 I want is a rare truck. Dealers never had them sitting on lots back then and nobody must have ordered one either here. All F250s on down around here till the 92 on up model year. Mid 90's reg cab F350's srw were more prevalent than in the past, but yet still shadowed by F250 sales. F350s of any kind didn't become noticeably popular till the superduty. Prior to them F350s where mostly chassis cabs or 2x4 dually crew cabs. Axles and so forth is a question I don't have all the answers for. Just not enough of them around.
Some place in this house I have a big book one the history of Ford 4x4. Good info, but if I remember I didn't feel it was complete. I'll have to dig around for it for reference.


----------



## tjctransport

01lariat;1177716 said:


> Looking over that chart once, I have noticed something. A long time ago I was looking to buy an 86 F-350. It had TTB yet. There must be a split in production dates where the solid 60 replaced it.*mid year 86 changed from ifs to solid axle on the F-350* Wouldn't surprise me any. Ford loves to change things up some mid year once, twice or more. The 77 model year is a good one for that. I had a 79 supercab. It was all over the place buying parts for that. U-joints were mixed and match from what the book said and what it had. Completely original truck, the F150 was more a F250 driveshaft wise. Some people hate that, I like it, makes it more challenging.*the supercab trucks always had heavier front axles to compensate for the long frame span* Speaking of U-joints I replaced the rear one on my 01 F250. I bought it for an F250 and it was way small. I had to get one listed for F350 in Napas books. Fords, gotta love them...


there are 4 different driveshafts available for the 
f-250 and F350 superdutys, and 3 different u-joints.


----------



## tjctransport

01lariat;1177919 said:


> *I thought by 87 all F350s had solid axle fronts. Never seen a factory 90 with ttb. It was in 86 they made the move, *Icorrect. by mid year 86. ALL F-350's came with a D-60 solid front axle'm pretty positive on that, but who's to say? A lot of these trucks are built and modified, some look factory as all get out, but are not. When it comes to 4x4 F350s of the 80's and early 90's there is so few of them around, it isn't like any one person I know has a exact recollection to how they were set up, options they might have had, and when. Personally my dream truck is a 91 xlt lariat reg cab F350 4x4 srw 460 powered and jacked up with 35s,. I'm sure the base truck exists, but the 91 I want is a rare truck.*maybe where you are it is, but not here on the east coast. they were a dime a dozen here.* Dealers never had them sitting on lots back then and nobody must have ordered one either here. All F250s on down around here till the 92 on up model year. Mid 90's reg cab F350's srw were more prevalent than in the past, but yet still shadowed by F250 sales. F350s of any kind didn't become noticeably popular till the superduty. Prior to them F350s where mostly chassis cabs or 2x4 dually crew cabs. Axles and so forth is a question I don't have all the answers for. Just not enough of them around.
> Some place in this house I have a big book one the history of Ford 4x4. Good info, but if I remember I didn't feel it was complete. I'll have to dig around for it for reference.


it is all about the area you are in that determines what is available on the dealers lots. 
up here on in the northeast, there is no such thing as a 2 wheel drive jeep. in the south and mid-west, 4 wheel drive jeep cherokees are the oddballs, with most cherokees and compasses being 2 wheel drive.


----------



## tjctransport

Ggg6;1177722 said:


> 01lariat I have a 90 F350 4x4 it has TTB D50 and a rear D60, so you remember correctly they did make 1 tons with the TTB. Joe D Ford went way past 79 for a rear D60, the Sterling wasn't introduced till 86 and even then some E chassis still used the D60 till 2000 IIRC.
> That chart from jo2fst4u has so many errors it is useless, even after sweetk30 made some corrections there are still errors. I think it should be removed just to keep from misinforming people.


a 90 F-350 came from the factory with a Dana 60 solid front axle and a sterling rear. if you have a Dana 50 ifs and Dana 60 rear in your truck, it is either a F-250 with 350 badges on it and a swapped in smaller rear, or a 350 that someone stole the drive line out of and put smaller stuff in.


----------



## Ggg6

tjctransport you are correct I made a mistake on the year of my truck, let me double check the next time I see it. I know it is an F350 and has a D50 TTB front axle with leaf springs which was offered as an option (lower GVW F350) from 80-85 IIRC. But it has a 87+ front clip, cab, dash, doors, etc. I am the second owner, prior to me it was owned by a Fire Dept.
Sorry for the mixup.
One thing for sure Ford has done some creative things over the years. My 2000 F350 has cast front spring brackets, all other SD's I have seen have stamped steel. Both of my driveshafts are not what the VIN code says they should be according to Ford.


----------



## tjctransport

i have seen the same identical 02 F350 diesel auto stretch cab short box trucks with different driveshafts. one had a dual u-joint in front, the other had a single u-joint. 
both trucks were built the same day for the same customer that ordered both of them the same exact trucks, rite down to the color and electrical options. but they still came off the line with different driveshafts.


----------



## jc0424

Hi all new here I am very interested in this thread as it is the most in depth one i have found . I have a 91 F250 with a 7.3 non turbo 4x4 with a strait axle how do i find out what axle is in it as the part stores have repeatedly given me the wrong parts for this thing . thank you


----------



## linckeil

a stock 91 f250 was offered in light and heavy duty. the light duty version had a dana 44 TTB (twin traction beam) - its a version of IFS. the heavy duty had the dana 50 TTB. all F250's with the diesel were the heavy duty version, so you have the dana 50. this is if everything is stock on your truck. 

if you really have a straight (solid) axle under it like you said, then someone likely swapped in a dana 60 from a 86-97 F350. if thats the case you are very lucky as the dana 60 is a superior axle to the dana 50 TTB.

take a picture of what you got.

and don't use this thread as an educational tool - there is a ton of mis-information in it.


----------



## tjctransport

show us some pictures of the axle, and the locking hubs. 
with those, we can determine what you have.


----------

